# Video capture options



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

S the days of direct extraction have passed and as my DVD Recorder has just bitten the dust, what other options are people using to archive from their new Tivos? I don't want to spend out on a new standalone DVD recorder when I use it about three times a year, and I have an Acer Aspire Revo sitting right next to the TiVo. Anybody got any recommendations of video capture options I can use?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

My Hauppage USB tuner has a composite input but never used it as all my 4 USB tuners are run by WMC7.

I use my S1 Tivo for offloading from the VM Tivo and then rip to main PC to edit & convert for storage om my server and viewing at some later time.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Cheers, looking at an avermedia device at the mo, just hope the revo can cope

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

